# Quiz Night - Bidi Bondi - Monday, 22nd November 2010



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This one's special because my work mates have decided to have a competing table on Monday night's quiz at the Bidi Bondi. 

I have booked two tables under the name of Mike , 7:30pm onwards on Monday, 22nd November 2010 at Bidi Bondi on The Palm Jumeirah.

Hope to see you all there! We have got to win next week!! :clap2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

"We"? Exactly whose side will you be on though? You could be on our side but be supporting them OR you could be on their side but supporting us like a double agent


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I am and always will be on the Expat Forum side 
I've already told them that I've got my own team  so we will be competing against my boss and colleagues!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I have booked two tables under the name of Mike ,


Whats wrong ? dont you know how to say Pamela??

I am probably in, but its the last night with my visitors, so it may mean last minute panic buying trip at Karama.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Whats wrong ? dont you know how to say Pamela??
> 
> I am probably in, but its the last night with my visitors, so it may mean last minute panic buying trip at Karama.



I would rather say Mike! 

I hope the regulars are in and hope we get a few fresh faces as well. The optimist in me booked 2 tables! :clap2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

So I take it if they lose, you've booked your place in the unemployment line? 

I wouldn't go to Karama unless I have a gun to my head and then they'd have to shoot me and carry me there!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> So I take it if they lose, you've booked your place in the unemployment line?
> 
> I wouldn't go to Karama unless I have a gun to my head and then they'd have to shoot me and carry me there!


I love Karama, but then again, I'm Indian so I'm probably biased!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't met an Indian or Pakistani that doesn't like Karama but when I first got here I was stuck in a traffic jam for nearly an hour there just for choosing to take the wrong turn into a small street and I have avoided the place since! It's the Sharjah of Dubai!


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Sadly I shall be there only in spirirt again this week, small matter of a trip to Amman. The following week however looks much more promising, and hope to clamber aboard the old charabanc down to the end of the town.

Fond wishes and the best of luck

H-B-H


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Sadly I shall be there only in spirirt again this week, small matter of a trip to Amman. The following week however looks much more promising, and hope to clamber aboard the old charabanc down to the end of the town.
> 
> Fond wishes and the best of luck
> 
> H-B-H


you can tell how valuable a member of the team you are, HBH, by the fact that when you are present we score in the 40s and look a good team, when you're not we score in the 30s and look average.

Hope to see you soon


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> you can tell how valuable a member of the team you are, HBH, by the fact that when you are present we score in the 40s and look a good team, when you're not we score in the 30s and look average.
> 
> Hope to see you soon


Ah bless you for saying so old man most kind. I am, however most certain that it is the truth in appearance only, caused by 2 easy weeks that in an instant of glorious serendipity coincided with my attendance. Normal service will be resumed shortly

“Flattery is never so agreeable as to our blind side; commend a fool for his wit, or a knave for his honesty, and they will receive you into their bosoms” 

As some immensly clever chappie once wrote.

Yours vaingloriously

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand Esq.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I wouldn't go to Karama unless I have a gun to my head and then they'd have to shoot me and carry me there!


Your choice Moe, But if my guests wanna go then thats what we will do.

so you will be at the quiz then?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Ah bless you for saying so old man most kind. I am, however most certain that it is the truth in appearance only, caused by 2 easy weeks that in an instant of glorious serendipity coincided with my attendance. Normal service will be resumed shortly
> 
> “Flattery is never so agreeable as to our blind side; commend a fool for his wit, or a knave for his honesty, and they will receive you into their bosoms”
> 
> ...


Mr. Hatstand, I have to ask....is this how you make your announcements before and while you're warming up the Boeing seats? 
I really must meet you if only to hear how you really speak!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> Your choice Moe, But if my guests wanna go then thats what we will do.
> 
> so you will be at the quiz then?


Nothing wrong with Karama.
There is even some good wayering holes down there


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just moving this back up. I hope to see you all there. 
Oddly enough I haven't received a single confirmation  and I just told my colleague that we usually occupy both tables.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Mr. Hatstand, I have to ask....is this how you make your announcements before and while you're warming up the Boeing seats?
> I really must meet you if only to hear how you really speak!!


I fear you may be crushingly disappointed. 

I will however admit my passenger annoucements are something of a variation to the standard, but as the radio monkey I rarely get to make them these days.

I look forward to seeing you all on the 29th.

H-B-H

:focus:


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Who is going? Is this open to everyone or do you already have set teams? What are the quiz questions like? If its anything to do with Dubai popular culture, Id fail terribly.

So if allowed to join, can someone just give me a quick breakdown of what this quiz night is or how it works?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Well it looks like Pamela is going, I am sure a few others will be there.

We will pop in but we wont be there till 9ish.

Nightshadow

Its basically a quiz of different rounds, music, general knowledge, current affairs, teams are made up of whoever turns out.

Tables are booked in my name - apparently

so turn up and ask the doorman for a table reserved for Mike, 8pm start.

Food is available if you want it.

Hope to see you there


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Great, I can come at 8, leave at nine so we wont be over the limit and I will manage to get four hours of sleep.  (tentative)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Look forward to seeing you there Nightshadow and Jynxy!!


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

If there is still room at your table, I would also like to join you guys this week.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

I should be there, see you there


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ammo, yes sure you can join us! 

See you later everyone!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

And the winners are...(Drumroll please )...Bluester's Quizsters!! :clap2: :cheer2: 
Welcome to the team Ammo and Jiles! Was great meeting you and hope to see you at some more of the forum events!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

congrats guyssss


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh that sucks, I missed meeting Jiles? Blah! Hopefully soon you will come out to other events dude.  

Im around for Thursday, Friday if we do Thanksgiving *crosses fingers* and definitely Friday @ Dubai Mall for Ipshis gathering.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Oh that sucks, I missed meeting Jiles? Blah! Hopefully soon you will come out to other events dude.
> 
> Im around for Thursday, Friday if we do Thanksgiving *crosses fingers* and definitely Friday @ Dubai Mall for Ipshis gathering.


my event is on SATURDAY!!!! LOL! LOL! And u didnt even confirm it on my thread


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

ipshi said:


> my event is on SATURDAY!!!! LOL! LOL! And u didnt even confirm it on my thread


Yes, I know its Saturday. I typed Friday twice... by mistake.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> And the winners are...(Drumroll please )...Bluester's Quizsters!! :clap2: :cheer2:
> Welcome to the team Ammo and Jiles! Was great meeting you and hope to see you at some more of the forum events!


Excellent work the Quizsters. I do hope you will not object if I offer the entire team my most humble but enthusiastic contrafibularities. :yo:

Yours most awefully,

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand Esq.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Congratulations all round to Bluester's Quizsters!

A great result.

Pamela you can hold your head up high at work.

How did your workmates do?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

None of my workmates showed up. They all cancelled at the very last minute.


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

It was great meeting you guys last night.

Looking forward to retaining our title next week.


----------

